
Mailur aims to become the future open source replacement for Gmail - naspeh
https://pusto.org/mailur/alpha/
======
naspeh
I'm proud to announce the alpha version of Mailur.

It is already usable as an alternative Gmail interface with a set of unique
features:

    
    
      - internal lightweight tabs
      - linking few threads together
      - composing emails with Markdown
    

Public demo: [http://mail.pusto.org/](http://mail.pusto.org/)

Short demo video: [https://vimeo.com/145416826](https://vimeo.com/145416826)

Github page:
[https://github.com/naspeh/mailur/](https://github.com/naspeh/mailur/)

